# Mailserverfragen postfix u. Uebimiau etc.



## mario77 (9. Juni 2008)

Hi folks!

bin noch relativ neu beim Umgang mit ISPConfig u. hab da ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie kann ich Uebimiau sauber deinstallieren?

2. Ich würde gerne außerhalb von ISPConfig ein paar Mailkonten
einrichten u. verwalten. Es geht um ein paar Systemdienste
die als cronjobs täglich oder wöchentlich laufen sollen. 
Backups, syncs usw. 
Gibt es eine Bsp-Konfiguration dafür, damit es nicht zu Kollisionen
mit der Postfixkonfiguration unter ISPConfig kommt?

3. Ein Sonderfall zu 2. wäre eine Maillingliste, gibt es dafür ein Howto?
Mailman oder Majordomo wäre egal.

4. Spamassassin-Konfiguration::
Auf einem alten System (ohne ISPConfig) habe ich folgende 
Spamassassin-Erweiterung konfiguriert: Userrules, awl u. 
bayes_store_module über Mysql-tabellen. Bei den Userrules sind 
überwiegend @GLOBAL-Regeln drinne. 
Ich befürchte Probleme mit ISPConfig, gibt es da Erfahrungswerte ?


Danke schonmal im voraus, für Antworten


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2008)

1)

rm -rf /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/webmail
rm -rf /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/tools/tools/webmail

2) Würde ich Dir von abraten. Wenn Du es trotzdem machen willst, musst Du Linux System User dafür anlegen, die Usernamen dürfen nicht in ISPConfig verwendet werden. Dann musst Du die Emailadressen für diiese System user am Ende der virtusertable Datei einfügen und mittels postmap eine neue virtusertable.db erzeugen.

3) Nein, soweit ich weiß nicht für ISPConfig stable.

4) kannst Du bei ISPConfig auch alles benutzen. der ISPConfig spamassassin liegt in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin

Die Vorlage für die user.prefs Dateien liegt in /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/


----------



## mario77 (18. Juni 2008)

Scheint alles soweit zu funktionieren.
DANKE!!!

Eine Verständnisfrage habe ich noch, in der Emailkontenkonfiguration 
gibt es einmal unter Reiter "Erweiterte Einstellungen" die Option "Mailscan" 
und einmal unter dem Reiter "Spamfilter & Antivirus" die Option "Antivirus".
Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2008)

Mailscan entfernt alle potentiell gefährlichen Bestandteile wie z.B. Javascript Code aus einer Email. Ich würde Mailscan nicht unbedingt aktivieren, da es die Email verändert. Antivirus ist ClamAV antivirus.


----------

